# what are u charging for ECO-STAR SLATE



## billderboots (Mar 7, 2008)

I recently framed a 8 unit custom townhouse its 240 ft long x 30 deep.
I do the roofing as well. we generally install tamko heritage 30yr shingles on this builders homes but he decided he wanted to upgrade to these eco star slates. now he was only using them on the steep fronts 10/12s, 12/12s. i think there was one 14/12 if i remember right. I originally throwed him a price of 250. per sq. he wanted me to do em for 200. sq we settled on 225. sq. the next building will coming along in the spring and i was just wanting to see what every body else is getting these days.
thanks guys. Oh yeah i also supplied my own stainless steel ring shank roofing coil nails @ 195.00 carton!


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

You'll have 3-5 time the labor vs Tamko Heritage.


----------



## johnk (Apr 23, 2007)

Your way to low on your pricing,no matter where your from.Tell him you were temporarily insane and had a brain freeze.At the very minimum double your pricing,and I sure hope your talking labor only...:blink:


----------



## RooferJim (Mar 6, 2006)

at least 7. per sq foot plus material. We have done those at that price and more. davinci is a little better looking on the roof. Eco star is good though.
I still dont know how they will look in 10 years though.

RooferJim
www.jbennetteroofing.com


----------



## billderboots (Mar 7, 2008)

johnk said:


> Your way to low on your pricing,no matter where your from.Tell him you were temporarily insane and had a brain freeze.At the very minimum double your pricing,and I sure hope your talking labor only...:blink:


Yeah John thats labor only so your thinking I should be up around 400-500 per sq=100 sq ft. just making sure. Wow at that right i could be making some serious dollars. maybe thats one of my many problems. hmmm


----------



## billderboots (Mar 7, 2008)

RooferJim said:


> at least 7. per sq foot plus material. We have done those at that price and more. davinci is a little better looking on the roof. Eco star is good though.
> I still dont know how they will look in 10 years though.
> 
> RooferJim
> www.jbennetteroofing.com


 Jim thats incredible! $7.00 sq ft labor only! my teeth almost fell out! 
seeing how i used 65 sq on just the front of the building all at minimum of 12/12 that would have been 45k for just the slates. add in the valley work, flashings, ridge vent, and ice shield heck i could stand that all day long! even at half that i would have made nice money.


----------



## billderboots (Mar 7, 2008)

After reading just a few of these post and thanks guys, Im seeing where im gonna re-negotiate the next building. Im in the central pennsylvania area so im thinking our rates may be some lower. but i think i should be at least 350. per 100sq ft installed. 
Along with my initial question we ran into a problem early on maybe you fellas know of this. I had to have one man do a seven skid shuffle as required by the salesman. so we did seven bundle shuffle! Woah that didnt cut it. after the first unit we found we had way too many of some shade and too little of the other shades. After bringing out the rep he found we didnt shuffle correctly so we had to reshuffle the whole roof after it was stocked. Seems according to the rep when the truck comes out from the plant you have to have an empty skid on site and take one bundle off every skid on the truck (we had 10 skids) and then send them up to the roof to achieve a correct mix. this drove me nuts for 3 days any thoughts on this one.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Have you done it yet? How long did it take you? Did you make money doing it at your price when all is said and done?


----------



## billderboots (Mar 7, 2008)

Grumpy said:


> Have you done it yet? How long did it take you? Did you make money doing it at your price when all is said and done?


Yes sir the first 8 unit building has been done already. I dont have the man hours right in front of me. but from memory each unit required about 7 sq more or less and would take about 40 man hours or so to complete.
i was probably around 38.00 per man hour or so. not too bad but then again that kind of work steep and all installing these tedious slates maybe i would not be mad if i was charging more.


----------



## ShookRoofing (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm bidding my first one of these, i'm going in at 1000 slate tear off that has to make money unless my guys put it up side down.


----------



## 4Genroofs (Nov 18, 2014)

If you figure $40 for easy math per man hour that's $320 per day or $1600 per week (40 hrs) for 7 sq. That's $220 a sq. with no profit or costs figured in. That's with no mistakes done right the first time. Old rule of thumb was minimum charge was equal to the amount of material per sq.


----------

